# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Khám phá tử vi thứ sáu ngày 22/2/2019 của cung Thiên Bình

## tainguyenseo

Ngày Mặt Trăng chiếu vào cung Thiên Bình, bạn luôn nhìn nhận mọi thứ với cái nhìn trìu mến, nồng ấm và thân thiện. Thiên Bình hôm nay có vận trình tình cảm không được tốt cho lắm.

_xem bói bài_ cho biết bạn chưa thực sự nhận biết được tình cảm thực sự của mình đang dành cho ai. Bạn phân vân giữa hai dòng nước, bên đục bên trong nào ai thấu, chẳng biết phải theo bên nào.



Ngày hôm nay hành vi của Thiên Bình rất khó có thể đoán trước. Hãy cố gắng kiểm soát cảm xúc cũng như những hành động của bản thân. Vào buổi chiều bạn sẽ có một cuộc trò chuyện vô cùng thân mật với một ai đó.

Hôm nay Thiên Bình có cơ hội thể hiện bản thân một cách vô cùng đa dạng trong công việc. Bạn có thể xử lí công việc dưới nhiều góc độ khác nhau và dù chọn cách nào cũng sẽ khiến mọi người xung quanh vô cùng hài lòng và ngưỡng mộ.

Muốn thành công, chúng ta cần phải trưởng thành trước đã và cách hiệu quả nhất để trưởng thành chính là lắng nghe nhận xét của người khác. Có thể những điều bạn không nhìn thấy nhưng người ngoài lại rất rõ, vì thế hãy luôn tiếp nhận những phản hồi có tính xây dựng để cải thiện bản thân.

Trạng thái căng thẳng diễn ra quá lâu sẽ khiến chúng ta bị suy giảm trí nhớ, khả năng tự chủ và tự học hỏi. Thậm chí stress còn khiến bạn khó chịu, phân tâm và ảnh hưởng tới hiệu suất công việc

Cũng như _xem bói ngày sinh_ cho hay trong chuyện tình cảm thì Bình Nhi cần phải xác định được người mình rung động thực sự là ai, đừng để cho những rung động nhất thời đánh lừa cảm xúc của mình, khiến cho bạn mắc phải sai lầm.

Riêng những bạn đã có đôi, hãy kiên tâm bền chí vun đắp cho tình cảm hai người. Đừng mơ mộng theo đuổi bóng trăng nơi đáy nước.

----------

